# un mec cool



## sneakergroove

Bonjour à tous! J'espère que vous allez tous bien. Je voudrais savoir si on peut dire 'un mec cool' en français quand on veut dire que ce mec est beau ou dois-je dire plutôt 'un beau mec'? Si je peux dire 'un mec cool', au pluriel ça serait 'des mecs cool'? C'est ça?

Merci d'avance
sneakergroove


----------



## madolo

il faudrait demander aux plus jeunes;
j'aurais compris " un mec cool" comme : "un mec sympa, bien" 
les jeunes filles disent-elles toujours "canon" ou "hypercanon"" pour dire un beau mec ?


----------



## DearPrudence

Non, on ne peut pas utiliser "cool" pour dire que quelqu'un est beau. Il vaut donc mieux dire : *"Un beau mec", "un mec mignon"*, *"un mec canon"*,...

Et en effet, "cool" est invariable :
*Des mecs cool.
Ils sont cool.*


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

> Je voudrais savoir si on peut dire "un mec cool" en français


 
Déjà la réponse est non, car _*cool*_ n'est pas du français ; de surcroît, et comme l'ont indiqué Madolo et DP, la traduction de _*cool*_ (frais, froid) en français sera, au sens figuré : _calme, tranquille, quiet, peinard, froid, tiède_, ou encore _sympa, agréable, liant__, amène, pas chiant_... mais certainement pas _beau, mignon, craquant, canon ...._


----------



## Pinairun

Piotr Ivanovitch said:


> Déjà la réponse est non, car _*cool*_ n'est pas du français ; de surcroît, et comme l'ont indiqué Madolo et DP, la traduction de _*cool*_ (frais, froid) en français sera, au sens figuré : _calme, tranquille, quiet, peinard, froid, tiède_, ou encore _sympa, agréable, liant__, amène, pas chiant_... mais certainement pas _beau, mignon, craquant, canon ...._


 

"Cool" étant un mot anglais, comment le prononcer en français: (coul, col)

Merci d'avance de votre réponse.


----------



## janpol

"coul", sans aucun doute


----------



## Pinairun

Merci, Janpol


----------



## neben

Bonjour,

Sachez également qu'à Paris pas mal de jeunes disent aujourd'hui et depuis au moins un petit bout de temps : "frais" à la place de "cool"..

Cela signifie quelque chose de "sympa" mais aussi "génial", "super".. En revanche cela ne s'accorde pas (en tout cas pas encore  ), on ne dit pas par exemple le féminin "fraîche" . C'est plutôt utilisé invariablement.

Exemple: 
"C'est frais cet endroit !"
_ou encore_
"- ça y est j'ai mes billets pour le canada ! - ah c'est frais ça!"


----------



## tilt

neben said:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Sachez également qu'à Paris pas mal de jeunes disent aujourd'hui et depuis au moins un petit bout de temps : "frais" à la place de "cool"..
> 
> Cela signifie quelque chose de "sympa" mais aussi "génial", "super".. En revanche cela ne s'accorde pas (en tout cas pas encore  ), on ne dit pas par exemple le féminin "fraîche" . C'est plutôt utilisé invariablement.
> 
> Exemple:
> "C'est frais cet endroit !"
> _ou encore_
> "- ça y est j'ai mes billets pour le canada ! - ah c'est frais ça!"


C'est très local, alors, car je n'ai jamais entendu dire ça ! 
Bienvenue sur les forums WE, Neben. Tu veras, c'est frais, ici !


----------



## Bouk

neben said:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Sachez également qu'à Paris pas mal de jeunes disent aujourd'hui et depuis au moins un petit bout de temps : "frais" à la place de "cool"..
> 
> Cela signifie quelque chose de "sympa" mais aussi "génial", "super".. En revanche cela ne s'accorde pas (en tout cas pas encore  ), on ne dit pas par exemple le féminin "fraîche" . C'est plutôt utilisé invariablement.
> 
> Exemple:
> "C'est frais cet endroit !"
> _ou encore_
> "- ça y est j'ai mes billets pour le canada ! - ah c'est frais ça!"



Je confirme que tout "djeun's" (comprendre, français de moins de 30 ans vivant en zone urbaine...) qui se respecte utilise "frais" à la place de "cool".
La principale utilisation étant : "c'est frais" (clairement utilisé à toute les sauces)

Pour un "beau mec" on peut utiliser facilement "beau gosse" qui est explicite et couramment employé


----------



## janpol

je découvre ! Si j'entends "frais" mis à toutes les sauces, je ne serai pas surpris... 
"c'est frais, cet endroit"... même s'il y fait une chaleur torride ?


----------



## Grop

Bouk said:


> Je confirme que tout "djeun's" (comprendre, français de moins de 30 ans vivant en zone urbaine...) qui se respecte utilise "frais" à la place de "cool".



Je ne connais pas non plus... Surement parce que je suis un jeune (ou un mec normal, comme disait Coluche), et pas un djeun's. Ou bien ça ne se dit pas encore partout.


----------



## Donaldos

Idem pour moi, mais je ne me respecte pas en tant que _djeun's_.


----------



## neben

hahaha j'ai lancé un nouveau petit débat 

En fait oui, même si il fait chaud, si l'endroit est bien, on va dire qu'il est frais 

ça génère tout simplement les même jeux de mots et blagues qu'en anglais avec le mot cool  (quoique j'ai encore jamais entendu employée l'expression "glacée" ou "gelée" pour quelque chose de trop trop frais  )


----------



## arundhati

neben said:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Sachez également qu'à Paris pas mal de jeunes disent aujourd'hui et depuis au moins un petit bout de temps : "frais" à la place de "cool"..
> 
> Cela signifie quelque chose de "sympa" mais aussi "génial", "super".. En revanche cela ne s'accorde pas (en tout cas pas encore  ), on ne dit pas par exemple le féminin "fraîche" . C'est plutôt utilisé invariablement.
> 
> Exemple:
> "C'est frais cet endroit !"
> _ou encore_
> "- ça y est j'ai mes billets pour le canada ! - ah c'est frais ça!"


 
C'est marrant, parce qu'il y a une dizaine d'années, ça voulait dire à peu près le contraire : "il est frais çui-là" signifiait il n'est pas agréable, "il se la pète"


----------



## braz

Hello,

"Frais" en parlant d'une personne à Paris signifie "qui a un potentiel sympa et marrant". Une personne "cool" en somme.

braz


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Arundhati said:
			
		

> C'est marrant, parce qu'il y a une dizaine d'années, ça voulait dire à peu près le contraire :


 
... d'où l'intérêt d'utiliser des termes français dont le sens est clair et moins sujet à variation (comme cette traduction de  « cool ») ; je dirais volontiers d'un _*poisson*_ qu'il est frais, de même qu'une _*demoiselle*_ peut être caractérisée de fraîche, ou encore une *soirée* (de printemps) ; _*un frais sourire*_ est déjà différent d'*un accueil frais*, alors _*un mec frais*_ ... Je parlerais plutôt d'*un mec pas frais*, mais ça restera encore au sens propre (enfin, _propre_ ...).

Pour le reste, je parlerai d'un garçon tranquille, calme, sympa, facile à vivre ... mais je l'ai déjà dit.


----------



## tilt

Piotr Ivanovitch said:


> Pour le reste, je parlerai d'un garçon tranquille, calme, sympa, facile à vivre ... mais je l'ai déjà dit.


Voire d'un mec _cool_, ce qui est tout ça à la fois et plus encore. 
Les néologisme ou barbarismes dans la langue courante ne me dérangent pas tant qu'ils apportent réellement une richesse au vocabulaire.

Par contre, je suis d'accord pour dénoncer la traduction de ce terme en _frais, _qui n'apporte qu'une ambigüité inutile et relève avant tout, je crois, d'un certain snobisme linguistique.


----------



## dragsterwave

Et puis 'posé' ça peut vouloir dire 'cool' aussi? Est-ce de l'argot pour dire quelqu'un qui n'est pas tendu ? (Utilisé souvent parmi les jeunes)

Merci


----------



## Roméo31

dragsterwave said:


> Et puis 'posé' ça peut vouloir dire 'cool' aussi? Est-ce de l'argot pour dire quelqu'un qui n'est pas tendu ? (Utilisé souvent parmi les jeunes)
> 
> Merci



Cool", qui est à l'origine un motanglais signifiant "frais", "fraîche(s)",*signifie "calme", "détendu", selon, parex., Le Grand Larousse illustré 2015.
*Toutefois,ce vocable a été tellement galvaudé qu'*il en a perdu toutsens précis et univoque *(si tant qu'il en eut jamais un !).Ex. entendu : - Ton mec, il est comment ? - Il est grave cool ! [Que voulait-elle dire exactement ????!]

N.B. : cet adjectifest *invariable *(ex. : Des filles cool). Il appartient, bien sûr, au*registre familier*.


----------



## tilt

À la résurgence de ce fil, 6 ans après, je confirme : _frais_ n'a pas pris la place de _cool_ dans la langue courante.


----------



## volo

Entre-temps, c’est l’industrie cosmétique qui a devancé la linguistique en lançant un shampooing anti-chute de cheveux dénommé « *FRAIS MONDE* ».
A voir s’il est cool !

http://www.biuky.be/femme/frais-monde/p-34862


----------

